

Facebook email is live - unicornporn
https://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=19030
I fail to see any threads on this (am I blind?) so I will just start one.
======
antihero
Why on earth would you trust Facebook with your e-mails?

~~~
phlux
Because they are all a bunch of "dumb fucks" to use the words of the founder
of Facebook

~~~
yid
No, you've got it wrong. He was referring to _us_.

~~~
phlux
Yeah - I was responding to "how can one trust facebook with email" -- because
the users who would trust facebook are "dumb fucks" according to facebook's
founder.

------
keltex
_Owning your @facebook.com address makes it easier for friends and family who
are not on Facebook yet to connect with you_

Hmmm... I'm quite sure that facebook will still "own your @facebook.com"
address.

------
JCB_K
...since about 3 months.

------
logermoore
The combination of Facebook's blatant disregard for privacy and American
authorities' wide access to snoop means that I won't be using Facebook email.

------
HardyLeung
I have Facebook email for a while, and I find it incredibly hideous. I have
already "trusted" Facebook to more things than I wanted, and I guess I'd hold
on to my gmail which is at least operated by another company that is less
evi... uh never mind.

~~~
logermoore
Why not just pay for an IMAP account at a provider that doesn't invade your
privacy?

------
kmavm
And has been for months. See the announcement here, which originally went up
in November.

<https://www.facebook.com/blog.php?post=452288242130>

------
Apocryphon
Will Facebook notification emails be sent to Facebook email accounts?
Delicious.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Why? That doesn't make any sense. Email notifications are to remind you to
come to Facebook to check out the content. If you view your email by coming to
Facebook, you're already going to have seen the notification. Am I missing
something?

~~~
tgrass
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=recursion>

------
blackRust
While this is a great move from Facebook from 'getting everyone on our
platform' POV I find it hideous and disgusting.

The interface is crap. It offers no folders/labels, no outside contacts (not
sure?) and is a lock in system. Not only that, it doesn't bring anything new
to email.

Value added? None. Just more lock-in, propriety, FBI-friendly BS.

I can't wait for Diaspora to be stable and public. Long live FOSS and the
revolution!

EDIT: Yes can send email but will include your profile info. Gee thanks! Just
what I wanted! Also Spam?

Also note that my post is intentionally agressive, I hate the 'Facebook
attitude'.

------
brackin
I've had this since a week after it's announcement like November I think. I
like that chat is integrated with messages but I don't use it like an email
account.

------
AdamTReineke
I still don't have the new Facebook messages... :-/

~~~
gbelote
Have you already claimed a facebook.com/username? I thought the same, but it
seems like my username@facebook.com was already setup for me. Try sending
yourself an email to @facebook.com (ideally from the email coupled to your FB
account).

------
yeahsure
It's been months since this launched. I've had this for a quite a while
myself.

------
kels
LIES! I don't have the link and I can't email an email address.

